# Change



## Legacy 68403 (Jul 13, 2007)

10 years ago I would walk down the street and I would be afraid to look at a guy the wrong way for fear that he would smack me in the head. These day I'm afraid to look at a guy the wrong way for fear that he might make a move on me, I'm more afraid to walk down the street now than what I was 10 years ago. 

I've just turned 30 and I look back on the last 10 years of me life and I know that like others my age I'm suffering from a serious lack of being chased by young women aged 20 to 30.


----------



## Domski (Jul 14, 2007)

I've just come back from a month in New Zealand fella. There was more friendly good looking lasses there than most other places I've been.

Maybe it's the Brit abroad/holiday thing but don't give up hope just yet.

Dom


----------



## Legacy 68403 (Jul 16, 2007)

Qed.


----------



## MorganO (Jul 17, 2007)

To be chased, you must be chaseable.  Pump the iron, get a great attitude about life, have an ego that won't quit, (or an alternative is to become rich!) then put yourself where women are.  THEN they will be chasing you like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jul 17, 2007)

My two cents:

You're the guy!  Unless you're a George Clooney or Brad Pitt look-alike, then 99.999999999% of the time no woman is going to chase you.  You are the hunter and they are the hunted.  That's how its been since Adam first laid eyes on Eve.  And even though he was the first man on Earth, she shot him down plenty of times before finally giving him the time of day.  How do I know this you may ask?  Because that's what women do...that's what they have always done.

Rejection sucks, but get used to it.

Now, puff out your chest, stand up tall, make eye contact, and hit on as many women as possible...because all-in-all, its a numbers game.


----------



## Legacy 68403 (Jul 17, 2007)

qed thats being a bit of a smart **** i'm no stranger to mathematics but others had grades that were better than mine. I've been in environments that have not only been biased they have been abusive I really don't think libido is a relevant variable.


----------



## Legacy 68403 (Jul 17, 2007)

I shouldn't of started this post if no one helps me when i next post a problem i won't be surprised


----------



## RichardS (Jul 17, 2007)

> I shouldn't of started this post ...



**** straight. I usually come to the Lounge for a laugh. This is a bit heavy for me. Or as a guy on a blog at The Age in Melbourne says, on nearly every thread, 'Women just want your money'


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jul 17, 2007)

> qed thats being a bit of a smart **** i'm no stranger to mathematics but others had grades that were better than mine. I've been in environments that have not only been biased they have been abusive I really don't think libido is a relevant variable.



I'm sorry, but not one part of this quote makes relevant sense to me.  Why are you talking about grades?  Who's being a "smart ****"? What does biased and abusive enviornments have to do with this conversation?  Why do you bring up libido?  AND, what the heck does "qed" mean?

The point is meet as many women as you can. The more you meet, the better chance you have of making a connection.  As well, groom yourself the best you can.  Buy a nice shiny watch.  Buy some cologne.  Make eye contact.  Be nice without being a push-over.

And what's this about no one helping you???  That's very offensive.  I see all good and HELPFUL reponses to your issue.  Take it or leave...its up to you.  You came to us.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 18, 2007)

"Buy a nice shiny watch"

Also, never underestimate the importance of good shoes


----------



## mortgageman (Jul 18, 2007)

> > qed thats being a bit of a smart **** i'm no stranger to mathematics but others had grades that were better than mine. I've been in environments that have not only been biased they have been abusive I really don't think libido is a relevant variable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1 - qed: I'm pretty sure he meant QED which stands for something like "which was to be proven" (in latin of course).  This will also explain the grades (his - not as good as other math students, according to him) and smart-*** (again him for using qed - he is apologizing for using it)

2 - No one helping him:  I'm pretty sure that there was supposed to be a period between post and if (with the I being capitalized of course).  Read it that way and you will see that he is apologizing for starting the post.


I shouldn't of started this post. If no one helps me when i next post a problem i won't be surprised  <== What he meant

3 - biased and abusive: prior places of work (where men and women work).  (I.e not here)


----------



## ExcelChampion (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, thanks, Gene.  His post went *swoosh* right over my head.  Your interpretation makes sense.

Hopefully the OP went get discouraged and hangs in there.  Lonliness can be terrible at times.


----------



## mortgageman (Jul 18, 2007)

> Wow, thanks, Gene.  His post went *swoosh* right over my head.  Your interpretation makes sense.
> 
> Hopefully the OP went get discouraged and hangs in there.  Lonliness can be terrible at times.



No problem.  BTW - amazing off topicness of this thread made me think of that old Jewish Joke:

http://books.google.com/books?id=aZ...ts=i6w14kHyR4&sig=dGk-jD6bV9i0acNm3k-YCCfwpKg

I am thinking of starting a new thread here called Excel and how hard it is for me to learn Hebrew


----------

